#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Exchange Petrel 2013 Full working with any course or tutorial about Petrel RE

## SLB

Hi Guys,
I would like exchange Petrel 2013 Full working with any course or tutorial about Petrel RE (Reservoir Engineering)
Contact me please by slbsoft33@gmail.com


ThanksSee More: Exchange Petrel 2013 Full working with any course or tutorial about Petrel RE

----------


## spower

Dear
I have petrel RE 2007 manual.
If you need it contact me on mail.
Elsayed.raafat@yahoo.com**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SLB

I have for petrel 2010, do you have any movie training for that?

----------


## rakeshrana

I have it, provide me the link to Petrel 2013 -------- (I have the installer)

----------


## Alphino

I have a complete Petrel 2010 Manual and some extra Advance course by SLB, I Exchange it with Petrel Upgridding Utility or Eclipse 2012 /2013  pm if you like.

----------


## rakeshrana

I have Petrel 2010 full manual and 2013 pdf manual (not from NEXT, but from Schlumberger, SIS). I will exchange it for either Petrel 2013 (only --------, I have installer), IP 4 or 4.1 (only -------- with license generator) or Techlog 2012 or 2013 (only --------). If anyone interested contact rakesh.iocl@rediffmail.com

----------


## blealf

I have petrel 2013 full manual complete

----------


## rakeshrana

Dear bleaf, you said you have Petrel 2013 manual. Is it manual from NEXT or it is the installer of help manual and you need to install it. reply me on rakesh.iocl@rediffmail.com for exchange with your requirement.

----------


## abdou2403

*anyone could share with Petrel 2013 manual*

----------


## amitkannojia

plz share c/r/a/c/k of petrel 2013 
thanks

----------


## amitkannojia

plz share c/r/a/c/k of petrel 2013 
thanks

----------


## andymarx077

Hi

Please can you send me Petrel 2013, i am highly in need of it.
Thank you in advance.

----------


## rinrin

I have Petrel 2010 RE course material (source file), PM me if you interested.

See More: Exchange Petrel 2013 Full working with any course or tutorial about Petrel RE

----------


## moaid_2012

please share with us

----------


## archcharles

> I have Petrel 2010 RE course material (source file), PM me if you interested.



Hello rinrin. Please I need the Petrel 2010 RE material. Please send it to me at archcharles@yahoo.com. Thanks

----------


## archcharles

> I have Petrel 2010 RE course material (source file), PM me if you interested.



Hello rinrin. Please I need the Petrel 2010 RE material. Please send it to me at archcharles@yahoo.com. Thanks

----------


## jeetu

Hello rinrin. Please I need the Petrel 2010 RE material. Please send it to me at jtu2010@gmail.com

----------


## GEOCARLOS

hi there every body, i have petrel geology and petrel geophysics manuals 2013 and another manuals like fracture, property modelling, introduction, from different years.... i will send links if somebody needs it just email me to kehernandezm@gmail.com... and if some one can help me with petrel 2013 64 bits plus c/r/a/c/k i will really appreciate that noble gesture... thanks

----------


## geophysicien2

could you please upload this books thank you in advance

----------


## andymarx077

Please does anyone have Petrel demo/Practice data of Gullfaks, e.g Fault sticks (depth), Surfaces (depth)?

----------


## g.prakhar

Hi, I have quite a few tutorials on Petrel RE and I can make some if you need something specific. PM me if you are interested.

----------


## af-no-k

Hi, I am new in working on Petrel RE, I will soon finish my model to make the simulation....I think we will exchange our knowledge in executing the program, I will be grateful if you show me or post me any necessary tutorials if possible... 
my thanks

----------


## jeetu

i am interested in  tutorials related to RE ...Plz mail me on jtu2010@gmail.com ...it will be  great helpful to me ..

----------


## chrisofoma

> I have Petrel 2010 RE course material (source file), PM me if you interested.



Hello rinrin. Please I need the Petrel 2010 RE material. Please send to me at chrisofoma@yahoo.com

----------


## seel_20

Hi rinrin. Please I need the Petrel 2010 RE material. Please send to me at esdeewhy@yahoo.fr



Thanks in advanceSee More: Exchange Petrel 2013 Full working with any course or tutorial about Petrel RE

----------


## terrya

Would be nice if you can share the petrel 2013 installer : )

----------


## sy-do

Dear Rinrin,

Could you please share Petrel 2010 RE course material (source file) to me, my email: sianhdao@yahoo.com?

Thank you very much.

Sy Do

----------


## maxjuli

Dear Rinrin,

Could you please share Petrel 2010 RE course material (source file) to me, my email: maxmbg@gmail.com?

Thank you so much.

MBG

----------


## wiljuguri

Hello Rinrin, Could you please share Petrel 2010 RE sourse material (source file) to me?
my email: guichi333@aol.com

Thank you very much.

----------


## Flintos

__________http://www.   lavteam.      org/2014/05/24/schlumberger-petrel-20132.html

I would be grateful for any key generators products. Who has please sys-flint@mail.ru

----------


## taha rabea

i have colored manual in petrel
structural modeling , property modeling , seismic interpretation and velocity modeling
if you or eny guys want to exchange petrel 2013 with these manuals .
i am agree.

----------


## seel_20

Hi man your manual is for what version of petrel?

----------


## taha rabea

some of these are 2011
and others are 2013
hard copy

----------


## pime_an

i have a training curse in petrell. i can give it to you for the petrel 2013

----------


## Zuheir

Try to log into Ibrahim Omar website he had a ******* for petrel that include a courses

----------


## fered

Hi Friends, I need CMG. I am ready to exchange it with Petrel 2018 or OFM 2018 or .... Contact me via: tnudefski@gmail.com

----------


## gatotonto

Petrel 2017.4:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



How to install:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy!

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Exchange Petrel 2013 Full working with any course or tutorial about Petrel RE

----------


## zn-farid

> I have for petrel 2010, do you have any movie training for that?



partage moi petrel2013

----------


## zn-farid

partage moi petrel2013

----------


## zn-farid

> Hi
> 
> Please can you send me Petrel 2013, i am highly in need of it.
> Thank you in advance.



moi aussi zn.farid@yahoo.fr

----------

